# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo varios libros de magia

## DavidAlvira

Hola a todos, vengo algunos libros de magia, os paso listado.

La belleza del asombro 40€
La magia de ascanio vol. 2 45€
Tru la la 20€
Fundamentos (Eberhard Riese) 40€
El puerco sabio temporada 45€
Repertorio mágico Marko 30€ 
Globemaigx 6€
Magia y prestidigitación. 15€

Los acabo de subir a Wallapop, os dejo el link (espero que no sea un problema para los administradores del foro, si lo es me lo decis y lo quito)

https://es.wallapop.com/user/davida-7685141

Si hay alguien interesado que me avise, estoy en Barcelona.

----------

